# nordstorms applying question



## makeupdaddikted (Apr 28, 2011)

i applied for a cosmetic counter postion online i got a call and they asked me my avaliablity i told them i was going to school in may at night for makeup the hr women said it woodnt work out because they need ppl who r avaiable for day and night and basically told me to not even bother for an interview . so now i just got my let down email saying that there moving foward with other candiates but i want to reapply later after school will this let down letter hurt my chances ? and shood i call when i want to apply again ?


----------

